# Azteca Gold Labs



## Sirnigus (Sep 22, 2022)

I have used this lab from another forum for a year now and the products have worked great . I was a classic physique competitor and hovered around 190 , after being introduced to the variety of products Azteca had I decided to transition into heavy weight bodybuilding. I’m currently 212-215 . I am to get to 230 .


----------

